# Adding weight to a plow blade



## rogerfries (Mar 8, 2005)

A friend of mine has a 78 Dodge Sno Commander with the factory Meyer plow. He was wondering if adding weight to the plow blade would help scraping. His blade seems to be especially bad at back blading. His neighbor has a new truck with a Fisher which seems to do a better job especially at back blading. The Fisher is a much heavyer plow so he was thinking about adding weight to his Meyer. Has anyone done this is it a good/bad idea?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Keep in mind that if you add more weight that it's going to be harder on the suspension. How warn is the cutting edge?


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

I think the boss is right. What size truck is he driving and what size plow? I sure wouldn't want to add weight to my 7.5 western on my half ton.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Like BOSS said try a new cutting edge. I am amazed at how much better the blade scrapes, especially backdragging after I install a new edge.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I believe the sno-commander package was for the 3/4 ton and the sno-fitter was the 1/2 ton and the Myers was a 7.8 or 8.? on the Dodges.
Like Boss asked? How is the cutting edge? the Meyers plows are kind of light compared to some newer plows. Are you thinking of some thing temporally to use just for back dragging? If it is a 3/4 ton I would not worry about adding some weight those old Dodges can handle it just fine.. what are you Thinking of adding to it?


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

You could also try a thinner cutting edge. Thatll reduce the surface area, and therefore increase the surface pressure and make it dig harder. Just as long as the cutting edge does not bend, youd just have to try it. You could probably just buy some flat bar and drill the holes to make one yourself.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Cut a weight bar in half. I used one from an old bench press. Weld it to mold board so it sticks up about 8". Drop as many weights as you need on it and secure them with the locking collars that came with the weight set.


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

Do none of you have a "backdrag" blade? Every plow i have had i have put a "backdrag" on. How do you get to pavement w/o one? Weight would not be an issue then. Just my opinion.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey wstwind, I've seen a few of those on plows up in my neck of the woods. Can you post a few pics of how yours is mounted?? I may have to strike up the welder and build one myself this Summer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

DUoooooo!!! that would be to easy!! I guess were to lazey to put them on wer to ues to ripping things off of our plows!!LOL
I don't know.. whats another couple of back drags to see the pavement??
I know I'm going to get it now!


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*your post*

please use spell check before sending post so we can read it


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

will post a picture soon!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

rainair said:


> please use spell check before sending post so we can read it


Ralex, I did it on prupros! and who raley ceras? I tought it wulod be fnuny :waving:


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

it was funny, and don't let anyone tell ya different!


----------



## rogerfries (Mar 8, 2005)

WSTWIND, Please post the picture. I've never heard of a backdrag blade, but I'm interested.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

rogerfries said:


> WSTWIND, Please post the picture. I've never heard of a backdrag blade, but I'm interested.


Hiniker makes one.


----------



## CTPlow (Oct 13, 2004)

*Comparing down pressure and back dragging abilities.*

Actually, a question that could be raised is who makes the best back dragging plow without the seemingly time consuming rig that Hiniker has?
Are there other plows out there that are better at back dragging than others?
I dont know how other plows backdrag but my Meyer plow seems like it could sure use more down pressure.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

check the hieght of the aframe and compare it to the truck mount.If the a frame is not level it affects how well it scapes. Western also makes backdragging edges although I dont think they work too well on the pro-plus.


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

posted two pics. example is a early model hiniker. this set-up, we have also used on western and meyer plows. hope this helps guys!


----------

